# Those who have comprehensive MAC "projects", please read



## Janice (Aug 14, 2006)

First and foremost Specktra.Net is a MAC resource for anyone trying to find more information about MAC. We (the community) provide information to MAC enthusiasts at large and those who are new to cosmetics & MAC in general. Specktra.Net has always partnered with great people who have a love and passion for MAC, and have really great resources like lists, guides, and images. 

If you have a comprehensive MAC project and are interested in exposing it to an international community contact me ([email protected]) and we'll work something out! Projects can range in size and specific subject, as long as it's about MAC Cosmetics.

I normally provide: hosting for the mirrored content, an email address for the person contributing, millions of visitors who will view and utilize your project, the promise of open dialouge, and as always, creative control remains with the contributor.


----------

